# Do you stay away from people who use terrible drugs?



## atsizat (Sep 14, 2015)

Do you stay away from people who use terrible drugs? I knew people who were using terrible drugs and I got away from them. I no longer see them.


----------



## Couchie (Dec 9, 2010)

The most terrible drugs in my estimation are Heroin, Cocaine, Crack Cocaine, Methamphetamine, Crystal Meth, Alcohol, and Tobacco. 

I could not not tolerate a friend who used any of the first 5. I tolerate alcohol and tobacco since they are so common, but I would stay away from abusive alcoholics/problem drinkers or chain smokers who I can't breathe around.


----------



## Bulldog (Nov 21, 2013)

atsizat said:


> Do you stay away from people who use terrible drugs?


That's easy for me to do; I don't know anyone who uses them.


----------



## QuietGuy (Mar 1, 2014)

Couchie said:


> The most terrible drugs in my estimation are Heroin, Cocaine, Crack Cocaine, Methamphetamine, Crystal Meth, Alcohol, and Tobacco. ...


I agree with the first five. I was taught early on to stay away from those people. And I still do.

I went through a period of heavy drinking, but now I limit myself to beer, and an occasional glass of wine. I was, however, a chain smoker for a lot of years, and I now have COPD with emphysema. I don't blame anyone but myself for this. I quit smoking 8 years ago, and now I'm on oxygen 24/7. Believe me, it's no fun being tethered to an oxygen tank!


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund (Jan 4, 2016)

I try to, but sometimes when I have my guitar with me in Oslo, I have some kind of appeal that make them talk to me...


----------



## atsizat (Sep 14, 2015)

Couchie said:


> The most terrible drugs in my estimation are Heroin, Cocaine, Crack Cocaine, Methamphetamine, Crystal Meth, Alcohol, and Tobacco.
> 
> I could not not tolerate a friend who used any of the first 5. I tolerate alcohol and tobacco since they are so common, but I would stay away from abusive alcoholics/problem drinkers or chain smokers who I can't breathe around.


Alcohol and Tobacco, really? I don't consider alcohol and tobacco to be terrible drugs. How about synthetic weed? It makes the user live death trips. Heavy drug users like it. If it is your first time to use it, you will beg God not to die. It does great damage to the body every time it is used. Alcohol and Tobacco are nothing compared to that synthetic stuff.


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

atsizat said:


> Alcohol and Tobacco, really? I don't consider alcohol and tobacco to be terrible drugs. How about synthetic weed? It makes the user live death trips. Heavy drug users like it. If it is your first time to use it, you will beg God not to die. It does great damage to the body every time it is used. Alcohol and Tobacco are nothing compared to that synthetic stuff.


Wow, never heard of synthetic weed. But hey, I rank alcohol as a very bad one as it causes a lot of destruction and death. Guys I worked with years ago at a t-shirt print shop wanted to make shirts that said "drink beer and break ******." What a sad way to have a "good" time.


----------



## Abraham Lincoln (Oct 3, 2015)

I don't avoid anyone who plays Neko Atsume.


----------



## brotagonist (Jul 11, 2013)

I stay away from drug users, but users of permitted drugs are impossible to stay away from, due to the widespread social acceptance of their chosen inebriants.

People who don't appear to be able to socialize or do anything without the presence of alcohol would be difficult to spend a lot of time with (I rarely frequent bars). At least I can stand downwind of smokers :lol: but I don't like catching a breath of the stuff 

Synthetic weed is a major problem. It is a cocktail of all kinds of things no right-minded individual would ever consider taking. Made in China, I believe. It's amazing what manages to be imported under dubious claims.

Another type of drug use that often goes under the radar is the use of prescription drugs, either purchased illicitly or with prescription, but not used as intended.


----------



## EdwardBast (Nov 25, 2013)

brotagonist said:


> Synthetic weed is a major problem. It is a cocktail of all kinds of things no right-minded individual would ever consider taking. Made in China, I believe. It's amazing what manages to be imported under dubious claims.


Synthetic weed indeed. Quite a misnomer. Nothing to do with weed. Synthetic weed would, presumably, be THC cooked up in a lab.


----------



## Badinerie (May 3, 2008)

I do avoid people who do hard drugs, because the drugs as usually only part of what those losers are into. I have zero tolerance to Heroin, Cocaine and the rest. They arnt fun or cool, they are moronic. Any one involved with that stuff comes near me or mine, they get the full benefit of my connections with Law Enforcement, Social Services and perhaps find themselves subject to a procedure that which I often euphemistically refer to as "Assisted Kharma"


----------



## brotagonist (Jul 11, 2013)

I think that we need to bear in mind that substance abuse is a medical and social problem. It is not our place to be judgemental about users. Many quit on their own without suffering harm; others require intervention and may be permanently damaged. While few of us would likely wish to have close contact with problem users, substance use is a continuum and takes many forms, from the socially accepted (but still physically and socially harmful) to the overtly destructive and even fatal. In addition, there is the potential for crime, such as theft and violence, which is a direct law enforcement issue.


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

I know quite a few people who over the years have died too young as a result of an alcohol-related disease or drug overdose, but I can't say they were close friends. If I found out one of my closest friends was doing hard drugs or had a serious drinking problem I like to think I could try and offer some sort of support rather than shy away. As it happens, I don't think any of us do, perhaps not surprising as we are all middle-aged now and what excess we may have indulged in is a thing of the dim and distant past.


----------



## Avey (Mar 5, 2013)

Absolutely ridiculous in my mind to think alcohol is _less dangerous_ than any other drug. It is deeply saddening that because we are conditioned that alcohol is the available, go-to, traditional, well-accepted form of "intoxication" that other drugs like marijuana continue to carry a stigma. There is no defensible argument for the position that every person 21 years and older can buy a Forty, but should they want to purchase a joint, then they need to find someone on the corner, and risk significant fines and potential jail time.

I am speaking from the States here, but the regulations of drugs in this nation is so out of whack.

Oh, and tobacco too is a dangerous drug in a more singular, personal way. Heroin and narcotics are condemned for their highly addictive nature, and yet we sell nicotine on every block. Certainly, secondhand smoke is a serious issue, and at least in the states, we have seen significant social change in that realm over the past decade. But to peddle this nonsense over addiction for """"""hard drugs"""""" while maintaining the status quo with RJ Reynolds, Philip Morris, etc. -- that, to me, is utter nonsense.

Drug talk, yo.


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

brotagonist said:


> Another type of drug use that often goes under the radar is the use of prescription drugs, either purchased illicitly or with prescription, but not used as intended.


 And all too often used as intended and to bad result in the case of psychotropic medications that are prescribed seemingly for profit motive alone.


----------



## Crudblud (Dec 29, 2011)

I stay away from people.


----------



## atsizat (Sep 14, 2015)

Avey said:


> Absolutely ridiculous in my mind to think alcohol is _less dangerous_ than any other drug. It is deeply saddening that because we are conditioned that alcohol is the available, go-to, traditional, well-accepted form of "intoxication" that other drugs like marijuana continue to carry a stigma. There is no defensible argument for the position that every person 21 years and older can buy a Forty, but should they want to purchase a joint, then they need to find someone on the corner, and risk significant fines and potential jail time.
> 
> I am speaking from the States here, but the regulations of drugs in this nation is so out of whack.
> 
> ...


Well, I don't know much about drugs like cocaine, heroin. Where I live, synthetic weed is common because it is too cheap and it is very easy to afford. I can say that synthetic stuff is 100 times more harmful than Alcohol. So I consider Alcohol so much less dangerious.


----------



## Machiavel (Apr 12, 2010)

atsizat said:


> Alcohol and Tobacco, really? I don't consider alcohol and tobacco to be terrible drugs. How about synthetic weed? It makes the user live death trips. Heavy drug users like it. If it is your first time to use it, you will beg God not to die. It does great damage to the body every time it is used. Alcohol and Tobacco are nothing compared to that synthetic stuff.
> 
> Really. How many rapes, fights, murders, driving under influence, children who are beaten by parents, are the direct cause of alcohol. I can tell you it causes much more damage than all the other drugs combine and its legal. You can add suicide, cancer. Practically every rapes has alcohol not too far behind.


----------



## atsizat (Sep 14, 2015)

Machiavel said:


> atsizat said:
> 
> 
> > Alcohol and Tobacco, really? I don't consider alcohol and tobacco to be terrible drugs. How about synthetic weed? It makes the user live death trips. Heavy drug users like it. If it is your first time to use it, you will beg God not to die. It does great damage to the body every time it is used. Alcohol and Tobacco are nothing compared to that synthetic stuff.
> ...


----------



## Machiavel (Apr 12, 2010)

That's why it is much much more dangerous. I don't think the majority of crackhead goes on to murder when they can barely function. Just look at the frat in USA and tell me rapes and alcohol do not match together. Well that's another story but that's the purpose of frat: get drunk, parties and **** as many girls you can when they are drunk. Always a new story about frat alcohol and rapes each week. Such a nice culture


----------



## isorhythm (Jan 2, 2015)

I don't avoid them, but I can't relate that well to people who do a lot of drugs.

I'm not anti-drug but I'm anti-doing drugs all the time. It has a negative effect on people, even when they remain fully functional (as many do).


----------



## drpraetorus (Aug 9, 2012)

yes, and I'm not fond of drunks either especially the fall down stumblebums or puke your guts out ones. Of course I was in a hospital for 3 months because of a drunk driver so I am a bit biased.


----------



## Ukko (Jun 4, 2010)

I've been an alcoholic for 60 years or so. Smoked tobacco for 30 years before I quit in '83. Smoked maryjane occasionally for 20 years or so. The absolutely most damaging drug I have tangled with is the stuff in Neosynephrine and its ilk. My upper respiratory system is a mess.

I don't mind 2-sheets-to-the-wind drunks, or outdoor smokers. Three or more sheets, and smoke-filled rooms, I leave.


----------



## atsizat (Sep 14, 2015)

Ukko said:


> I've been an alcoholic for 60 years or so. Smoked tobacco for 30 years before I quit in '83. Smoked maryjane occasionally for 20 years or so. The absolutely most damaging drug I have tangled with is the stuff in Neosynephrine and its ilk. My upper respiratory system is a mess.
> 
> I don't mind 2-sheets-to-the-wind drunks, or outdoor smokers. Three or more sheets, and smoke-filled rooms, I leave.


How old are you?


----------



## trazom (Apr 13, 2009)

atsizat said:


> How about synthetic weed? It makes the user live death trips. Heavy drug users like it. If it is your first time to use it, you will beg God not to die. It does great damage to the body every time it is used. Alcohol and Tobacco are nothing compared to that synthetic stuff.


That explains why I had such a horrible experience the first and only time I tried that stuff. I thought maybe it was because I was just weak! The brand was even called "Nightmare Revisited" as if that wasn't enough of a clue. I actually consider myself lucky, because I've stayed far away from every drug(except maybe a little alcohol once in a while) ever since that day.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Crudblud said:


> I stay away from people.


Me too, especially very rude people


----------



## atsizat (Sep 14, 2015)

trazom said:


> That explains why I had such a horrible experience the first and only time I tried that stuff. I thought maybe it was because I was just weak! The brand was even called "Nightmare Revisited" as if that wasn't enough of a clue. I actually consider myself lucky, because I've stayed far away from every drug(except maybe a little alcohol once in a while) ever since that day.


It is not because you are weak. It is because that synthetic stuff is terrible. It is just too harmful. Where I live, a lot of people have died of heart attack because of that synthetic stuff. It does great damage to the body every time it is used if you don't die of overdose.


----------



## clavichorder (May 2, 2011)

I was talking to this English guy who had been addicted to synthetic weed and was describing his trips with what seemed like pride. He said it was terrifying but he regretted nothing. Whatever floats your boat? 

In recent history I did a fair share of marijuana over the course of a few internally interesting weeks. A childhood friend of my brother and is heavily involved in it, so I have very easy access. It was a grab bag of paranoia, amusement, feelings of novelty with normally mundane sensory experiences, superstitious and or spiritual feelings and sensations, and long and convuluted metaphors that lose sight of their origin by the time they conclude, fascination with geometry and subtle sensations about body language that sometimes resulted in weird moments of simultaneous feeling and thinking with my fellow high comrades(who were typically duller than me due to higher tolerance from habitual smoking).

It sometimes felt very interesting. But I always found myself thinking, " why should I need a substance, however natural, for the positive side of things I am experiencing here, and is it worth it to endure this sometimes absurd paranoia that only males me stress and not be as efficient when I have to do certain tasks". I think I have been clean for almost a month now from Thc and Cbd(I hear this one is actually almost wholly positive for health, but it is not the active ingredient that makes one high) and am in another country where I sometimes drink quite moderately, have coffee in the morning, and occasionally smoke a cigar.

The friend I mentioned above is not only a pothead, but does what is called dabbing. I did this once and had a terrible trip, and thought never again. It is not synthetic weed, but rather thc oil concentrate, gotten from natural cannabis. I just don't do it, but for my friend with his tolerance, a dab is as habitual as a cup of coffee. It's fine for him, thought I don't know about foe his physical health. What he does that I don't like, are xanax bars. Using xanax recreationally makes people more relaxed, impulsive, forgetful, and a little overconfident from what I gather. Rappers like to put xanax in their 'lean' which is sprite with codeine in it....no thanks. Narcotics, stimulants, and highly artificial substances make me uncomfortable. But I still have a curiosity about natural hallucinogens and the like, that I nonetheless think is better placed in 20th century music, mind bending literature like Borges, Melville, or Kafka, adventure and nature, possibly meditation if I ever understand it better, and simply a fundamental faith in my ability to be creative and receptive.


----------



## clavichorder (May 2, 2011)

As for the debate on alcohol: people do underestimate it's negativity when it comes to behavior and health impacts after high levels of intoxication, and also with alcoholics whose lives it destroys. 
But in moderation(like how one might enjoy a beer or wine with a meal, as people have been doing since before written history) and possibly occasionally getting tipsy, there is nothing wrong with alcohol in my view. Many of us are fortunate enough not to be inclined to abuse it. And from or in between our wilder times, we can have fun stories to tell sometimes.

That being said, I guess if I had to pick one over the other, I would pick weed. But I prefer not use either habitually at mind altering levels.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

So what's a terrible drug anyway? Something that brings me closer to human reality and the intense suffering of this world-something that "raises my consciousness" to the hatred and misery or something that places me in a sub-conscious stupor, mercifully unaware of the pain caused every minute by other "human" beings?


----------



## Lukecash12 (Sep 21, 2009)

Brahms' Andante here simply never loses it's luster.


----------



## Lukecash12 (Sep 21, 2009)

Lukecash12 said:


> Brahms' Andante here simply never loses it's luster.


??? Wrong thread. It was supposed to be in this thread: http://www.talkclassical.com/42029-music-holds-up-after-3.html


----------



## Ukko (Jun 4, 2010)

hpowders said:


> So what's a terrible drug anyway? Something that brings me closer to human reality and the intense suffering of this world-something that "raises my consciousness" to the hatred and misery or something that places me in a sub-conscious stupor, mercifully unaware of the pain caused every minute by other "human" beings?


Um, what say?


----------



## Ukko (Jun 4, 2010)

atsizat said:


> How old are you?


Well over 60, and reasonably well - if 'reasonably' is used loosely enough.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Ukko said:


> Um, what say?


 I usually settle for a good stiff JD over ice, my reliable terrible drug of choice.

Stay away if you must. Your loss.


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

I stay away from people who use terrible drugs, preferring the company of people who use good ones. Old joke:

A: I hear you've got a real drug problem there in Denver.
B: (Looking puzzled) No, I don't think so. You can get pretty much anything you want.


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

KenOC said:


> I stay away from people who use terrible drugs, preferring the company of people who use good ones. Old joke:
> 
> A: I hear you've got a real drug problem there in Denver.
> B: (Looking puzzled) No, I don't think so. You can get pretty much anything you want.


Oh that is really bad! :lol:


----------



## georgedelorean (Aug 18, 2017)

Always have, always will.


----------

